# Damians github controller



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Damien and community actually help troubleshoot stuff on the forum he set up:

https://openinverter.org/forum/

He is around here too, but just to have common questions bundled, probably makes sense to post them there.


----------

